# Nail Art Designs by Linda Resh



## LindaResh (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I make nail Designs in my free time. Here are some of my work. I made them on my own natural nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nail Design - Aristocat 7!







Nail Design - Rainbow and Angel 9!







Nail Design - Rhinestones Rock 10!





Nail Design - Seahorse 8!





Nail Design - Rose Garden 19!







Nail Design - Roses 17!





Nail Design - Blue Flower 18!







Nail design - Black and white 2!







*edited by mod*


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2011)

Please be aware of our *rules &amp; regs* for MakeupTalk. We like to have our new members tread lightly on trying to promote their blogs or YouTube channels. While we love bloggers and/or Youtubers, MakeupTalk asks you nicely to try not to _over promote_ your blog or channel more than 1 time in 1 thread/post.  The good news is that we *do allow* you to link to your blog or channel in your signature.






Suggestions to get others to see your blog or YouTube Channel:


Put your blog or channel link in your signature (learn how to edit your signature), and make good, informative posts that gains the audience trust in you, and you'll gain a true readership base. Engage the community.
People won't follow you if you are only be seen as an unwelcome person who is always asking people to visit your blog or channel. Again, Engage the community in conversation.
The best advice I can give you is to engage the community by posting informative threads, tutorials or product reviews that make people want to read you. We have a large membership base, people will pay attention and see your signature, and read your site.
For a Blog, post your blog links into our *2010-2011 Blogroll thread *.  A link back to MakeupTalk.com will be required to remain listed.




Some of the most popular parts of MakeupTalk are:


*Giveaway/Contests/Freebie Forum!* [SIZE= 10px](we've given away over $10,000 in beauty items)[/SIZE] 
*Make-up Discussion Community Forum* [SIZE= 10px](over 335,000 posts)[/SIZE]

*MakeupTalk Blog* [SIZE= 10px](over 800 blog posts)[/SIZE]

*Face of the Day (FOTD) Forum* [SIZE= 10px](over 77,000 posts)[/SIZE]

*Makeup Videos Forum*

*Mineral Makeup Talk*

Buy, Sell and Trade Products in our *Buy Sell Trade Center* [SIZE= 10px](over 2,000 items for sale or swap)[/SIZE]


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 21, 2011)

​ ​ [SIZE=14pt]Welcome to Makeup Talk, the prettiest place on the internet! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] We are so glad to have you aboard and look forward[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] to seeing you around the Forums.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Donâ€™t forget to check out our [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Reviewshttps://www.makeuptalk.com/products/, [/SIZE]Blog and Articles Sections.  See you around! ​  ​ [SIZE=14pt]

[/SIZE]​


----------



## nailsguide (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, what an inspiration


----------

